# TRICKY spot -Chair rail + baseboard meeting 90 degree Door Trim



## K2a3m (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a 1/2 bath, and I gutted it and recently thought about putting in bead-board and chair rail trim, and a nice 6inch baseboard, then my brain clicked in about the Cuts I need to do around the "Door".

The main walls are about 8 feet and around the door, I removed the old trim, 3-4 inches, and was origionally going to put in trim that "filled" in the whole area but then how would I ned the other 2 walls of Baseboard, Chairrailing and Beadboard. it wont be flush, and a "Clean Look". I am looking for PIC's of how to fix this.

Do I have to continue the baseboard and chair rail anyway and get a smaller door trim? 
it just wont meet up -


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you mean meet up? Can you post a picture of problem? I think your base & chair rail would look good if it was to butt into your door casing. I would have a casing profile that is a little thicker than the chair & base so you would have a small reveal where they meet.

http://www.justmoulding.com/trim-ideas/chair-railing/

http://books.google.com/books?id=Gye2W_3y-SUC&pg=PA210&lpg=PA210&dq=butt+chair+rail+into+casing&source=bl&ots=HSzUUqNtwg&sig=NcvnNwAl1V1LSMWga7VXlTK3cC0&hl=en&ei=EIx9TM6WApC8sAO2rP2CBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CCoQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=butt%20chair%20rail%20into%20casing&f=false

http://www.en8848.com.cn/Article/Home/Decorating/57078.html


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

If I'm understanding right, i think we had the same issue in our bathroom during the last remodel. I simply put a slight miter on the ends meeting up to the door so as it tapered into the casing mold. Looks good still but I didn't take much off, it may look really bad if you need to take a lot off, or maybe I'm not understanding too. Good luck. 
edit: Or maybe you'll need to get out the coping saw in order to follow the casing's profile if it's meeting against the face rather than the outside edge. Start with a scrap or maybe try tracing the profile onto poster board first.


----------



## K2a3m (Aug 31, 2010)

*Reply to TRICKY Chair rail meeting door trim*

Okay here is more information, and I will attach some photos soon. 

Imagin the inside of the bathroom, and the trim around the Door doesnt leave any room on that wall for chair rail or baseboard. 

Then the 90 degree wall(s) on both sides of that door going toward the inside of the bathroom, will have Baseboards, beadboard and topped with a chairrail, those will not look good when we try to get them to door trip wall. So Should I cut the door trim and slide the chairrail through it and chauck it and paint it or is there a standard way.

this help what I need help with?


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just butt it or cope it to meet the door trim. It will be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Something like this?

From *this post* on DIY.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

This sounds like what he is trying to do


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

If your trim will meet up like old61's post #7 (90º corner joint) maybe you could find door casing with more of a flat area around the outer edge to receive a butt joint without interfering with the detail portion of the door casing then just butt into it.


----------



## K2a3m (Aug 31, 2010)

That is how it looks, the T (90degree) I will cut into the trim, on a test strip and see what it looks like and then even look in to a different door trim to perhaps allow it to BUTT into the chairrail too -THANKS GUYS!!


----------

